# Eure Empfehlung? (Hilfe für Rootserver)



## davyboy (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
also ich versuche es ganz kurz zu machen:

Ich habe bisher einen dedicated Debian Rootserver, ohne ISPConfig, einfach nur eine recht nackte Apache+Sendmail Kiste.

Nun wird der zu klein und ich würde gern "aufsteigen" auf einen Rootserver mit ISPConfig installiert. Meine Erfahrungen sind wie gesagt nur mit Debian so far und auch dort nicht sooooo gross - es reicht aber eben kein Spezi oder so.

Wozu ich Euren Rat brauche:

Was genau würdet Ihr für eine komplette neue dedicated Box (extern administriert) empfehlen?

(1) Welches Linux? 

(2) Welche ISPConfig Version - Stable oder Beta? 

Der Server wird ein recht klein-bis-mittelmäßiger denke ich (2.4Ghz Celeron  mit 512MB Ram voraussichtlich - soll halt nicht so teuer sein und auch keine allzu komplizierten Sachen machen).

Hoffe Ihr könnt etwas Licht in die Sache bringen - für Debian habe ich mich damals vor 4 Jahren entschieden (so lange läuft die alte Kiste schon), weil man da viele Sachen eben automatisch installieren kann, aber nicht dass das problemlos gehen würde... Bin also komplett offen für Vorschläge, danke!


Ach und noch was: 

(3) Unterstützen eigentlich Stable und Beta DKIM + Domainkeys? (SPF ist ja nur ein DNS Eintrag, das ist nicht das Problem, aber DKIM + Domainkeys sind schon aufwendiger und hätte ich gern "automatisch" mit drin 

(4) Wie lange denkt ihr dauert eine Neuinstallation von Grund auf so? 



Ganz doll danke im Voraus schonmal - hoffe wir bekommen das super gebacken  tschau!


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2008)

1) Debian
2) Hängt davon ab, wofür Du es nutzen willst. Im Zweifelsfall stable.
3) Ja. Hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun, wird direkt in postfix integriert.
4) ca. 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Lonesome Walker (17. Aug. 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Debian Etch still running, und wenn ich da nicht ab und zu rumbasteln würde, um den ein oder anderen Kundenwunsch zu erfüllen, würde keine Kiste irgendwelche Zicken machen


----------



## davyboy (18. Aug. 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten Tim & "Walker", klingt für mich vernünftig 

@Tim: die 1-2h - ist das für Dich als Experte oder auch machbar für "nur Anleitung befolgende"? 

Und ist evtl. jemand hier im Forum dafür bekannt so eine komplette Neuaufsetzung gg. Bezahlung zu übernehmen (nicht zuuuu viel hoffentlich), will nichts falschmachen - obwohl Eure How-To's sind einfach Klasse, trotzdem...


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> @Tim: die 1-2h - ist das für Dich als Experte oder auch machbar für "nur Anleitung befolgende"?


Ja.



> Und ist evtl. jemand hier im Forum dafür bekannt so eine komplette Neuaufsetzung gg. Bezahlung zu übernehmen (nicht zuuuu viel hoffentlich), will nichts falschmachen - obwohl Eure How-To's sind einfach Klasse, trotzdem...


Schau mal unter ispconfig.de > Support


----------



## davyboy (14. Sep. 2008)

1-2h als ja = nur als Experte oder ja = auch machbar für "nur Anleitung befolgende"? ist nicht ganz klar


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2008)

auch machbar für "nur Anleitung befolgende"?


----------



## davyboy (14. Sep. 2008)

thx (mut fassend...  )


----------



## JeGr (16. Sep. 2008)

Ansonsten würde ich anbieten dir den Server auf Debian (etch'n'half) aufzusetzen. Haben selbst einen Ubuntu 8.04LTS mit stable am Laufen (leicht modifiziert) der wunderbar seinen Dienst tut. Ist aber nach Anleitung auch nicht extrem schwer, Falkos Howto mit Debian ist wirklich fast ein Copy&Paste Szenario und wenn der Server neu ist macht das ohnehin vieles einfacher.

Grüßend
Grey


----------

